# Five Points - JHB



## sideshowruki (6/9/16)

Hey guys, gals and vendors alike


Is there anyone in JHB that stocks Five Points eliquids?

I really love ordering from Juicy Joes, but a liquid as nom as Five Points will never last long and shipping times can sometimes be an issue, yes, even if its from Juicy Joes who ships in less than 24 hours. Sometimes you need a fix and you need it yesterday.

Are there any vendors in JHB who stock or plan on stocking @Ashley 's delicious juices?

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (6/9/16)

Also would love it if someone stocked it in JHB.


----------



## Naeem_M (30/9/16)

Hi guys

We do have stock and will be ordering some more soon (incl. 100ML's).


----------



## Naeem_M (13/10/16)

Hey guys ... @Ashley 's Five Points 100ML's in stock. Site has been updated and loaded.
Free shipping to major centers available as well 

https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/five-points-e-liquid

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

